# IVF pioneer knighted



## KentishCat (Jul 26, 2010)

IVF pioneer Robert Edwards is among several leading health specialists to be knighted in this year's Birthday Honours.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-13727900

/links


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

And about time too - without the work of this man and his colleagues I and many thousands of women wouldn't have our beautiful children. Thousands of other women have hope too, which none of us would have had 50 years ago. Very well deserved...


----------

